# Azureus sexing help



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have 3 azureus, two are adults and one is a juvi. I was told it was a pair, and I think it is, but the "male" is very timid and it has been suggested it may be female-female aggression. Any help would be appreciated.
"Female":








"Male":








Juvi:


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks like a pair, but there are always the frogs that don't fit the standard sexing. It could be female - male aggression, too. How often are you misting? My female azureus always plump up with eggs right before laying.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

You have 1:2...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The female looks female and the male looks male. The juvi is too small to say for sure, imo, but, possibly female.


----------



## hughjass5976 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone, I mist 1-2 times a day, keeping the humidity between 75-85% according to the exo terra combo thermo/hygro I have. What would humidity have to do with possible male/female aggression? and is this something I need to worry about? Things I can do to prevent it?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a 1:2 to me.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I looked at your other thread...If he is simply tucked away more than the others and you're not seeing actual physical aggression between them and he is not loosing weight or having any symptoms of illness...you may not have anything to worry about. Sometimes you get a frog that just isn't as social as the others.

I also think you have a male and female...the pic of the younger one isn't very clear, but I think male


----------

